# Pretty Quiet Around Here?



## detr0yt (Oct 12, 2011)

Things must really be th3oretically cooking a whole bunch around with all this over clocking and and icecream building going on... I think this next week is going to be huge... I mean it already is.... But all this silence is just going to explode sooner than later... ;~)


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Eerily quiet. I keep popping in every so often to see what's what... looking forward to whatever is coming next...


----------



## dubsx (Oct 23, 2011)

...or we are witnessing the shortest lifespan of a phone ever and our $600 "state if the art" bionic is dead at 3 months...

I hope you're right.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## belatukadro (Oct 9, 2011)

I think it's mostly the devs working at porting ICS (in whole or in part) to the Bionic. The work is progressing quickly (especially given the task of working around Moto's bl), but there just isn't much other work going on for current releases.
I noticed on my Eris (which still has a great ROM community) that there would be peaks and valleys as far as forum activity was concerned, so I'm not worried.


----------



## Brenardo (Jul 18, 2011)

Phone is great but new stuff is coming out left and right. I think Theory is playing with his razr for now. Activity will pick back up.... I hope

If not I am getting a Nexus.


----------



## joelbionic (Oct 15, 2011)

Brenardo said:


> Phone is great but new stuff is coming out left and right. I think Theory is playing with his razr for now. Activity will pick back up.... I hope
> 
> If not I am getting a Nexus.


DT has said he is working on shifter and purity upgrades as well as a rom for the Razr. So im sure when he's done it'll post. But he has said he is not done with the bionic a few times

Sent from my [P]URIFIED DROID BIONIC


----------



## detr0yt (Oct 12, 2011)

True.. But I'm not site which post it was.. But it was in the razr community... And I qoute this... "the razr is where its going to be" as in this is going to be the next phone! Ugh... I hope not.. I still have a week on my 90 day return at Costco... Half tempted to jump ship.. Although I'm kind digging my bionic and the Lil O.C. I have of 1.3 with purity.. But my phone still has flaws... Dropping signal, p.i.t.a. To change from wifi to 4g as well... Ugh decisions decisions


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Liberty just released 2.0. Dhacker has booted ics. Its not really quite around maybe on the general area it is.


----------



## jeremycase00 (Oct 31, 2011)

Maybe because no one can get a good data connection


----------



## detr0yt (Oct 12, 2011)

well folks.... after pulling my hair out due to the constant bugginess.. data drops, reboots, bsod's, problems going from wifi to 4g.... i just put my bionic back to stock and will be heading to costco shortly to get the RAZR. Im really hoping it turn out to be the phone that its being hyped all about... and going by what droid theory said... he sure is had nothing to say bad about it... as far as i know from his last comment over there.. he loves his and said " my razr is not going anywhere" i know that its not getting much development but eventually it will.. i just cant see my phone lasting a whole 2 years as its running now... thanks for all who helped out there.... peace!


----------



## YouthD (Sep 27, 2011)

Do you guys actually like non-removable batteries?


----------



## tron101 (Sep 18, 2011)

jeremycase00 said:


> Maybe because no one can get a good data connection


that made me lol!


----------



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

ren & stimpy comes to mind...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## detr0yt (Oct 12, 2011)

Well for what its worth... I let my battery drain last night gave it a full charge... Woke up this morning around 5 turned it on, and just woke up and it was only down to 90% not so bad I suppose... Been on wifi the whole time.. I will say this, the people that are knocking this screen are crazy... Looks really nice, clean, and coming from purity with icecream I hate blur... Definitely a drag...but eventually things with that will be taken care of... I'll be chiming in from time to time... Being that there ain't shot going on in the razr forums lol..


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

YouthD said:


> Do you guys actually like non-removable batteries?


I've never used a extended battery on any of my phones. Other than that.... Why do I need to take out the battery? Lol.










Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## yearn (Aug 14, 2011)

droidth3ory said:


> I've never used a extended battery on any of my phones. Other than that.... Why do I need to take out the battery? Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's really not as long as it has a hardware reboot function.
Is there really anything better about it tho? Other than the thinness of it. I played with 1 of the store and didn't really notice any difference in it and the bionic.


----------



## joelbionic (Oct 15, 2011)

yearn said:


> There's really not as long as it has a hardware reboot function.
> Is there really anything better about it tho? Other than the thinness of it. I played with 1 of the store and didn't really notice any difference in it and the bionic.


My opinion, I like my Razr batter for the most part. Only had it for 1 day. Biggest thing I miss from my bionic is the th3ory ROMs and mods. Camera is a ton better. Stock keyboard is very accurate. Screen is more crisp. It feels better when holding it. Its a slight upgrade from the bionic, but I'm digging it for now. But after a month ill be ready for the next device.

Typed with my Root3d RAZR


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

yearn said:


> There's really not as long as it has a hardware reboot function.
> Is there really anything better about it tho? Other than the thinness of it. I played with 1 of the store and didn't really notice any difference in it and the bionic.


IMO .. There is no comparison. The OS is polished, the UI is sleeker, the Camera is far better as well and the screen. Nice intuitive features built in, battery life is better... I could go on. And this is stock. I will be the first and the proud to admit I am a fanboy for MOTOs Build quality and styling, but considering we are comparing 2 MOTO devices... that is nil. To top it off... it is damn sexy and feels great in my hands. I have had more devices than I can count on both hands, I not not been as happy and satisfied with any of them like I am with my RAZR. 
Hell, I had 193 hours of uptime before I even rebooted it. Lol. Says a lot. Unlock this Female Dog and give it some ICS and you have a massive contender. Samsung and the BS they produce can lick the tip.







ICS is all it has going for it.

This comment is all personal opinion of DroidTh3ory.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## joelbionic (Oct 15, 2011)

droidth3ory said:


> IMO .. There is no comparison. The OS is polished, the UI is sleeker, the Camera is far better as well and the screen. Nice intuitive features built in, battery life is better... I could go on. And this is stock. I will be the first and the proud to admit I am a fanboy for MOTOs Build quality and styling, but considering we are comparing 2 MOTO devices... that is nil. To top it off... it is damn sexy and feels great in my hands. I have had more devices than I can count on both hands, I not not been as happy and satisfied with any of them like I am with my RAZR.
> Hell, I had 193 hours of uptime before I even rebooted it. Lol. Says a lot. Unlock this Female Dog and give it some ICS and you have a massive contender. Samsung and the BS they produce can lick the tip.
> 
> 
> ...


+1

Typed with my Root3d RAZR


----------



## detr0yt (Oct 12, 2011)

Exactly what theory said.... I have been home all day today and after 12 hours i'm still @ 60% this phone so far is rocking... Now once we can get some tools to play with like a sbf, fast boot files... This phone I think will sky rocket with dev support... also the European/Chinese model comes with a unlocking ability... And there are people over @ xda working on this every day... Reverse engineering will be happening when ICS comes out... Imagine the possibilities if this gets unlocked? EPIC!

Edit.... And trust me Th3ory your word and opinion around here is taken respectably... So please don't go saying that jumping off a bridge onto I75 off of Big Beaver Rd. Is cool... Cause I may just have to try it... Lmao


----------



## joelbionic (Oct 15, 2011)

detr0yt said:


> Exactly what theory said.... I have been home all day today and after 12 hours i'm still @ 60% this phone so far is rocking... Now once we can get some tools to play with like a sbf, fast boot files... This phone I think will sky rocket with dev support... also the European/Chinese model comes with a unlocking ability... And there are people over @ xda working on this every day... Reverse engineering will be happening when ICS comes out... Imagine the possibilities if this gets unlocked? EPIC!
> 
> Edit.... And trust me Th3ory your word and opinion around here is taken respectably... So please don't go saying that jumping off a bridge onto I75 off of Big Beaver Rd. Is cool... Cause I may just have to try it... Lmao


Lmao ^^

Typed with my Root3d RAZR


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

detr0yt said:


> Exactly what theory said.... I have been home all day today and after 12 hours i'm still @ 60% this phone so far is rocking... Now once we can get some tools to play with like a sbf, fast boot files... This phone I think will sky rocket with dev support... also the European/Chinese model comes with a unlocking ability... And there are people over @ xda working on this every day... Reverse engineering will be happening when ICS comes out... Imagine the possibilities if this gets unlocked? EPIC!
> 
> Edit.... And trust me Th3ory your word and opinion around here is taken respectably... So please don't go saying that jumping off a bridge onto I75 off of Big Beaver Rd. Is cool... Cause I may just have to try it... Lmao


Agree... Well except for the bridge jump. Lol.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## detr0yt (Oct 12, 2011)

droidth3ory said:


> Agree... Well except for the bridge jump. Lol.
> 
> All I know is I am happy I jumped to razr... The bionic has a lot of potential not knocking it at all.. But I do know this... Or at least I think I know this... Lol... That you must have a million and one things going through your head as far as tricks and mods you have planned for this bad boy.. And I shall follow.. Looking forward to some iced purity! And eventually some straight up ICS WITH A UNLOCKED BOOTLOADER.... OMG IT's GOING TO BE SICK!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Crickets

Sent from my [P]URIFI3D Droid Bionic


----------



## detr0yt (Oct 12, 2011)

[email protected] crickets... Go to razr forums.. Haha..


----------



## ALLDRIODBIONIC (Sep 27, 2011)

droidth3ory said:


> IMO .. There is no comparison. The OS is polished, the UI is sleeker, the Camera is far better as well and the screen. Nice intuitive features built in, battery life is better... I could go on. And this is stock. I will be the first and the proud to admit I am a fanboy for MOTOs Build quality and styling, but considering we are comparing 2 MOTO devices... that is nil. To top it off... it is damn sexy and feels great in my hands. I have had more devices than I can count on both hands, I not not been as happy and satisfied with any of them like I am with my RAZR.
> Hell, I had 193 hours of uptime before I even rebooted it. Lol. Says a lot. Unlock this Female Dog and give it some ICS and you have a massive contender. Samsung and the BS they produce can lick the tip. ICS is all it has going for it.
> 
> This comment is all personal opinion of DroidTh3ory.
> ...


So wassup no bionic love anymore. Should we all expect you jumped ship and look for other roms or what? I miss updates everyother day. Other than data issues I can't complain about my bionic. If an update doesn't fix it soon I guess I may jump ship too. Dang the bionic wait was longer that the phone lasted. Lame

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ALLDRIODBIONIC (Sep 27, 2011)

droidth3ory said:


> IMO .. There is no comparison. The OS is polished, the UI is sleeker, the Camera is far better as well and the screen. Nice intuitive features built in, battery life is better... I could go on. And this is stock. I will be the first and the proud to admit I am a fanboy for MOTOs Build quality and styling, but considering we are comparing 2 MOTO devices... that is nil. To top it off... it is damn sexy and feels great in my hands. I have had more devices than I can count on both hands, I not not been as happy and satisfied with any of them like I am with my RAZR.
> Hell, I had 193 hours of uptime before I even rebooted it. Lol. Says a lot. Unlock this Female Dog and give it some ICS and you have a massive contender. Samsung and the BS they produce can lick the tip. ICS is all it has going for it.
> 
> This comment is all personal opinion of DroidTh3ory.
> ...


So wassup no bionic love anymore. Should we all expect you jumped ship and look for other roms or what? I miss updates everyother day. Other than data issues I can't complain about my bionic. If an update doesn't fix it soon I guess I may jump ship too. Dang the bionic wait was longer that the phone lasted. Lame

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ALLDRIODBIONIC (Sep 27, 2011)

f ing data issues lol

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## eckdawg5 (Oct 31, 2011)

shhh...don't disturb the mad scientists while they are working...
anxious to see what comes of the next couple weeks with the overclocking and ICS


----------



## ALLDRIODBIONIC (Sep 27, 2011)

eckdawg5 said:


> shhh...don't disturb the mad scientists while they are working...
> anxious to see what comes of the next couple weeks with the overclocking and ICS


ok ill shut up now









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

